# Student visa spain



## Jojolou93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi there

I've currently moved to spain from Australia on my student visa undertaking an internship. While in Spain I have been offered another position at another school which is more appealing. The conditions of both schools are similar etc. health insurance, grant provided, same time period of study. Although I'm curious if I can change schools while I'm here in Spain? Or do I have to go back to Australia? What are the necessary steps to change my school provider?

I'd really appreciate any help I can get

Thanks
Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jojolou93 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've currently moved to spain from Australia on my student visa undertaking an internship. While in Spain I have been offered another position at another school which is more appealing. The conditions of both schools are similar etc. health insurance, grant provided, same time period of study. Although I'm curious if I can change schools while I'm here in Spain? Or do I have to go back to Australia? What are the necessary steps to change my school provider?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not sure it's possible to do what you suggest, but any permissions would come from the extranjería


----------

